# Hampton Bay Brushed Nickel LED Desk Lamp



## JStrider (Jan 22, 2010)

I did some searching and didnt find this light mentioned anywhere

Has anyone looked into this light for use with small aquariums?

http://www.homedepot.com/Lighting-F...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053

one or two of these would look pretty good over a 10 gallon. very slim and streamlined.

just noticed that in the specs it says .1 W per bulb... which would put it at 3W for the fixture... definitely not enough for a tank.

wonder if the LEDs could be swapped out for some that would be better suited for our application.

anyone messed with these? think they could be retrofitted with brighter LEDs?


----------

